# "Helfer von Betrügern" Western Union muß 586 Mio US$ zahlen...



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2017)

...und Betroffene von Betrug unter Verwendung von Western Union sollen sich bei der US-Justiz melden.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ion-for-aiding-in-wire-fraud-other-violations

"The global money service company Western Union has admitted it helped people commit wire fraud, among other criminal violations, and agreed to pay $586 million."

siehe Stellungnahme der FTC
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/west...onsumer-fraud-violations-forfeits-586-million

bitte an Staatsanwälte weiterleiten


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2017)

Für die des englischen nicht so mächtig: http://finanzmarktwelt.de/geldwaesc...n-zahlt-586-millionen-us-dollar-strafe-51015/


> 20. Januar 2017 Begünstigen von Geldwäsche und Betrug: Western Union zahlt 586 Millionen US-Dollar Strafe


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2017)

Da fallen mir auf anhieb auch andere Unternehmen ein, deren Finanzprodukte sich bestens für Betrügereien nutzen lassen. Ganz vorn dran PP und dann auch gleich alle Banken und sonstige Firmen, die Prepaidkreditkarten und Wallets zum anonymen auscashen der Beute anbieten.


----------

